# Flexisign using an Epson C88+ desktop printer



## cyclelogic (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello all

I was hoping that someone could help me with the use of Flexisign v7.5 and the use of an inkjet desktop printer (instead of a large format printer).

I am currently using Flexisign and an Epson C88+ printer for printing inkjet heat transfers. The problem that I am running into is that print quality is poor. While I try to adjust the print settings in the Flexisign production manager, I have no control over the printer's paper / dpi setting as the printing preferences dialog box never comes up. The default setting of plain paper and low quality is automatically chosen and there is no way to change the preference (I know this because I have chosen the EPSON Print preveiw and the job settings always come up the same regardless of settings chosen).

I cannot simply print the image out using the file->print command because I need the registration marks for contour cutting to be printed which only happens when rip/print is chosen.

In the end, all that I want to be able to do is to have the EPSON print preference box appear BEFORE printing --or-- manually enter the default settings myself so high dpi (photo) and glossy paper are always chosen. I have tried setting the print preferences in advance, but the printer always defaults to the lowest quality settings which leaves ugly lines across the pages.

I can't imagine there isn't a way to get around this problem (perhaps a generic printer driver that allows more flexibility etc) and I thank in advance anyone who can assist!

Charles


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you seen this video tutorial: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t10209.html

:welcome:


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, talk about overkill. Just wondering how many C-88 printers you can buy for the cost of that RIP? LOL. You can try this and see if it works on the C-88. This is how we set our default settings with MultiRIP on a 4800.
1. Go to the Printer and Faxes Folder on your computer.
2. Right click over the C-88 Printer Driver and go to Preferences.
3. You should be able to set the default settings for this printer. Depending on the printer model, you will have certain setting available. Hopefully, your settings will be available.
NOTE: You might have to restart your computer before these settings are applied.

Then, you should be able to use your FlexiSign RIP and juice it up from there. Let us know if this works. (Crossing my fingers for you). Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## cyclelogic (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone....I sorted out!

Working just fine.


----------



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

I'm having the same problem.... Any suggestions?


----------



## cyclelogic (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi. Print settings must be set in your printer setup properties PRIOR to printing. Click Start>Settings>Printers and Faxes>"desired printer" then right click properties to change settings. For example: if you want to print to an 8.5 x 11 page with photo settings for glossy paper, you would choose this before you send the job to the printer in Flexisign. Be sure that your media settings in Flexisign are correct for all devices. 

I am not sure if you have set up your printer correctly. To use it properly you must add your printer as a setup in the production manager. You will find your printer under "desktop printers". 

I hope this info helps.


----------



## cyclelogic (Apr 18, 2007)

If you are going to use a desktop printer like the R280, it must first be installed with drivers under your operating system. You will then need to create a new setup in Flexisign in the Production Manager. When you do this, there will be three options at the bottom (vinyl cutter, printer and hybrid). Choose printer and then scroll down to "desktop printer". Your R280 should be there. It will NOT be under the Epson printers as the R280 is not a preloaded "industrial" printer. You will only find wide/large format professional printers in the setup menu. Hope this helps.


----------



## WUNATEY (Feb 17, 2009)

I have the same problem I cannot find my printer in the list of printers even though it is installed on my computer? How can I install it so that Flexi can register it in the list of printers
Thanks


----------

